# Anybody doing Mountains of Misery?



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Only a few days until the ride. This will be my 2nd time. 

If you're doing it, any specific goals in mind? If you haven't done it and don't mind a bit of climbing, it is a gorgeous, extremely well run event. It was the highlight of the year for me last year. 

I'm shooting for 5:50 this year, but we'll see how that works out. I may well blow up at mile 80.

For all those doing it, be safe, good luck and hopefully crush some PRs.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I am. First one. Similar time goal - sub 6 hours.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

How did it go, Crit Boy? I came in just under my goal at 5:47. 

The weather was almost perfect. Glad it was overcast all day. Hope you did well


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Funny, we shared a cabin on sat night.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

That is funny. The internet is a small place. Walter?


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep. 

I may leave you some neg rep - i knew you guys would leave me for dead on the last climb. At least i came in before the annoying chick.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

That's your fault for not pedaling harder.

That last climb is just straight up survival mode. Having Rob trying to chase me down helped keep me motivated. That climb felt a lot easier (relatively speaking) than last year. 

5:55 your first time out is freaking awesome. It was good riding with you guys all day. That chick was sketchy to ride near.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

You guys going to do Garrett County at the end of June?

At dinner, they were trying to talk me into it. Selling it as easier - Although, I don't know how 3,000 more feet of climbing is easier. 

FWIW, there has been talk for the last couple years of trying Seagull in under 4 hours. I think a group of 8-10 could do it. Much more of my terrain - flat.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

I am not doing GCGF. We have a 2.5 month old at home and I don't want to push my wife too far on training for long rides. I had targeted Misery and she was super supportive of that. I will likely try to make it down for the Jeremiah Bishop ride and/or Civil War. Those are both one-day deals, so easier to deal with.

They are lying. GF is supposedly super hard. Don't listen to Pedro. Any ride with 13000 feet of climbing is going to be hard. I'd bet it's harder. With Misery, it's basically 90 miles of rolling terrain with a few little climbs. Then 8 or 9 miles of hard climbing. I am sure it is awesome, but I bet it's a ton harder.

Find somebody who did both who has a power meter. Look at their NP for both. I'd bet $20 GC is substantially higher.


----------

